# [PCGH Extreme] Lesertest: Thermalright IFX-14



## Henner (11. März 2008)

*Thermalright IFX-14 im Lesertest: Bewerbt Euch hier!*
Der Thermalright IFX-14 (Infos) ist einer der besten CPU-Luftkühler auf dem Markt. Aber passt er problemlos auf alle Mainboards? Wie hoch lässt sich die CPU takten, wenn der IFX-14 von einem extrem schnellen Delta-Lüfter oder gleich drei 140-Millimeter-Lüftern gekühlt wird? Welchen Nutzen bringt der zusätzliche Sockelkühler HR-10? Wie schlägt sich der Thermalright im Passivbetrieb? Findet es selbst heraus!

Gemeinsam mit pc-cooling.de stellen wir vier Lesern jeweils einen IFX-14 zur Verfügung. Im Paket liegen außerdem je ein Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE (4.000 U/min) sowie ein leiser Scythe S-Flex SFF21D. Natürlich könnt und sollt Ihr den Kühler selbst mit weiteren Lüftern ausstatten und nach Herzenslust übertakten, experimentieren und testen. Anschließend präsentiert Ihr hier im Forum Eure Ergebnisse. Selbstverständlich dürft Ihr die Hardware nach dem Test behalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Bewerbung*
Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, schreibt bitte einfach in diesem Thread, was Ihr mit dem IFX-14 anstellen und welchen Rechner Ihr damit bestücken wollt. Unter allen Interessenten werden wir die Teilnehmer ermitteln. Los geht's! *Der Einsendeschluss für Bewerbungen ist der 13. April.*


----------



## doceddy (26. März 2008)

Liebes PCGH-E-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Thermalright IFX-14.

Mein E4500 läuft momentan auf einem x38-Mainboard mit 3,6Ghz ( bei 1,4V ). Da geht noch mehr! Leider reicht mein CoolerMaster Hyper6+ nicht mehr aus um die CPU optimal zu kühlen. Außerdem ist der Lüfter nicht gerade leise. Deswegen brauche ich einen neuen, stärkeren CPU-Kühler.
Ich habe viele Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern gesammelt: von Akutek Komplett-Wakü bis zum Thermalright. 

Natürlich bin ich bereit, meine Freizeit für das Testen zu opfern. Eine gute Digi-Cam ist vorhanden.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, den Kühler für Sie zu testen und meine Erfahrungen hier vor zu stellen.

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (26. März 2008)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben, da ich sehr gerne meine Prozessoren übertakte und auch kreativ bei den Testmöglichkeiten bin.

Zudem würde ich den Kühler auf verschiedenen Sockeln testen: Sockel A, Sockel 370, 478, AM2, 939 und 775 

Sicher, für die alten Sockel gibt es keine Befestigung und wäre total überdimensioniert, aber gerade dieses "extreme" und belustigende möchte ich auch testen.

in meinem derzeitigen System werkelt ein E6700 @ 3,4 Ghz bei 1,45V auf einem ASUS P5E mit 4GB.

Ich habe zudem viele verschiedene Lüfter in der Größe, Luftfördermenge und Lautheit.

Zudem kann ich mit einem Sensorthermometer die Temperatur sehr gut messen.

Vielleicht schraube ich aus Spaß den Kühler auch auf eine Grafikkarte um diese im Passiv- und Aktivmodus zu betreiben.

Der Kreativität sind da eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich den Thermalright IFX-14 testen dürfte, da ich sehr begeistert bin von Thermalrightprodukten (wie auch in meinem Tagebuch zu entnehmen *g*)

Fotos werde ich dann reichlich mit meiner Canon Powershot schießen und hier posten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp

Edit: Muss doch leider noch was editieren. Zum Testen des Kühlers stehen mir folgende Prozessoren zur Auswahl:
- Pentium D 805 (sehr hohe Abwärme)
- C2D 6600
- C2D 6700 @ 3,4 Ghz
- P4 1,6Ghz @ 2,4 Ghz Sockel 478
- Pentium 3 800EB @ Sockel 370
- AMD XP 2200 @ Sockel A


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

Hallöchen!
Ich würde mich sehr gern bereitstellen, einen Lesertest für den Thermalright IFX-14 zu verfassen.
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit langem mit der optimalen Kühlung meines Computers und weiß durch eigene Tests, worauf es bei einem guten Kühler ankommt.

Für den Test würde ich den Thermalright IFX-14 auf Kühlleistung mit verschiedenen Lüftern und Lüfteranzahlen (z. B. mit 5 Stück) und Konstruktion in Bezug auf Größe, Gewicht etc. testen.

Da mein aktueller Kühler, ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, meinen Athlon 64 X2 schon bei minimaler Übertaktung auf 2,3 Ghz nicht unter die 60° C Marke bringt würde ich mich natürlich über den neuen Kühler riesig freuen, da er mir auf meiner Entwicklung zum PC-Profi extrem helfen würde ! 

Seit neustem könnte ich ihn  auch dringend für mein neues Casecon projekt gebrauchen. Nachzulesen unter Casemods -> Projekt Flight Plan

MFG ModdingfreaX


----------



## schneiderbernd (26. März 2008)

Na da ich Ihn besitze bewerbe ich mich nicht-freue mich aber für den der Ihn testen darf-denn das Teil ist einfach genial-und nicht mit anderen zu vergleichen!
Klare Referenz unter den Luftkühlern!


----------



## Maeyae (26. März 2008)

Hey ho.

Da bin ich doch auch mal wieder von der Partie ^^
Wäre sehr interessant, ob dieser Kühler mit meinem Q6600 @ 3,6ghz (oder mehr) auf Dauer zurecht kommt, was mein Zalman 9700LED nicht wirklich zu Stande bekommt.
Testen würde ich weiterhin den Unterschied von 0-3 Lüftern, sowie den Unterschied zwischen der Montage des Kühlers mit und ohne den Sockelkühler. Bezweifele ja sehr stark das der wirklich einen Vorteil bringt.

Schöne, mit Standfuß und hoher Belichtungszeit geschossene Fotos würdet ihr natürlich auch bekommen  (Man lernt nie aus höhö)

Sorry für meine Schreibe, bin grad aufgewacht -_-


----------



## gdfan (26. März 2008)

Ich würde den Kühler auch gerne testen. Ich benötige eine gute kühlung da mein quadcore q6600 mit 3.6 ghz werkelt und extrem heiß wird

mfg gdfan


----------



## SkandaloeS (26. März 2008)

Dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal für den Test dieses sehr feinen Luftkühlers!

Das Testsystem würde aus einem E6300 und einem GA P35-DS3R bestehen.
Bisher konnte ich, mit oben genannter CPU, einen max. FSP von 450MHz erreichen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da noch was geht.
Und für solch einen Test wäre der IFX-14 wohl predistiniert.

Für den Artikel/Test selbst liegt hier eine Canon Eos300D mit Stativ, und Semiprofessionelle  Beleuchtungshardware bereit.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## HackinTosh (26. März 2008)

Hi,
da ich den IFX-14 super finde, würde ich ihn gerne mal testen. Wäre natürlich ideal, wenn ich ihn nicht bezahlen müsste
Habe ein µATX-Board und würde dementsprechend einen Kompatibilitätstest durchführen. Außerdem würde es mich reizen, einen Temperaturvergleich mit unterschiedlichen Lüftern zu machen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. März 2008)

Hier möchte ich dann auch mal bewerben  
Ich würde mit dem IFX-14 versuchen meinen E6600 einmal komplett passiv zukühlen bzw. dann mit Lüfter (auch mit dem Delta) oder halt ohne, wenn er es packt, ihn so hoch wie möglich zu takten. Meine Komponenten: 
-E6600
-P965-DS3
-NV6600
Und ich will natürlich raus finden was HR-10 bringt


----------



## Classisi (26. März 2008)

Hallo Redaktion,
ich bin 17 Jahre alt, Schüler(11.Klasse) und gehe auf die "Werner von Siemens" Schule in Hildesheim.
Ich möchte mich als Tester des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben. Mein E2140 läuft z.Z. auf einem GA P35 DS3 mit einem Scythe Mine auf 3ghz. Bei Prime95 bringt der Mine die CPU auf 56C°. Von den Thermalright Kühlern war ich noch nie wirklich beeindruckt geschweige denn überzeugt, da ich schon immer zu den günstigen Scythe Kühlern tendiert bin. In Reviews sieht man jedoch immer wieder, dass sogar der Scythe Mugen von dem IFX-14 geschlagen wird. 
Mich würde es also brennend interessieren, wie sich der IFX-14 schlägt und vor allem, wie groß die Temperaturänderung ist, bei 4000U/Min, 600U/Min und im Passivbetrieb. Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie es mit dem Platzangebot bei den RAMs aussieht, denn ich habe 3xScythe Kama Wing verbaut. Das die Verarbeitung klasse ist ahne ich schon wegen des Preises. 

Sollte ich als Tester ausgewählt werden, dann werde ich den IFX-14 gegen einen Scythe Mine antreten lassen und den IFX-14 mit beiden Lüftern und passiv testen. Mein getackteter E2140 sollte dem IFX-14 bei Prime95 gut etwas zu tun geben und sich vielleicht sogar passiv betreiben lassen. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Classisi


----------



## Thomsson (26. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich hier auch bewerben!
Ich würde mit diesem Top Kühler sehr weit OCen mit meinem Kiington HyperX RAM. Nur wollte ich die 30-50  bei meinem PC nicht mehr investieren, so dass ich meinen aktuellen PC unter Standardbedingungen laufen lasse.
Würde gerne sehen wie weit ich mit meinem Asus P5K-E WiFi und 4 GB Kingston DDR2-800 komme...

www.sysprofile.de/id28314


----------



## korfe (26. März 2008)

Würde gerne diesen Kühler teste,da ich meinen Core 2 Duo 6750 mit 3,55 Ghz betreibe!

Mein Mainborad ist ein Gigabyte  GA-P35-DS3,ausserdem befinden sich 4 GiByte Arbeitsspeicher und eine Radeon Xt 2900 HD im Rechner!

Es laufen drei Festplatten und Windows XP, sowie Vista!

z.Zt. ist ein Noctua NH-U9F Lüfter eingebaut!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## xQlusive (26. März 2008)

Ich würde mich hier auch gerne bewerben..
Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich der Deutschen Sprache mächtig bin, und nen kleinen Vergleich zu meinem Cooler Master OEM Kühler machen kann.

System: 
CPU: C2D e4500
Mainboard: Asus P5KPL-VM (bald Asus P5E)
Graka: Asus EAH3850 TOP 512mb
Ram: 2 GB MDT DDR2-800

außerdem will ich in nächster Zeit meinen Cpu übertakteten... und herausfinden, ob der HR-10 wirklich so gute Kühlergebnisse auch bei Lüfter mit 5/7V liefert...


----------



## Taigao (26. März 2008)

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Test des *Thermalright IFX-14 . 
ERstmal zu Mir ich bin 32 Jahre Alt und bin seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr mit dem Computer Virus Infieziert 8) .
Warum ich : Bastele sehr gerne an meinem Pc herum .
Wechsele im Schnitt alle 1 bis 2Monate Teile aus .
Habe einfach Spass am Basteln 8).
Momentan habe ich auf meiner cpu den Freezer 64 Pro Bild Folgt.
(Wegen der quali der Bilder die Nächsten werden sehr gut da ich mir eine Neue Digitalkamera mit 7.2 Mp gekauft habe und diese Bilder noch mit dem Han**dy geknippst sind.

*Image(49).jpg

Ansonste bin ich des Deutschen Mächtig *G* .
Eine Digicam Bedienen kann ich auch.
Testen der Hardware auch ein Plus Programme Hitzensensoric usw Vorhanden.
So nun seit ihr dran zu Entscheiden *fg*
Grüße ans Team Euer Taigao


----------



## debach (26. März 2008)

Liebe Redaktion,

auch bei diesem Test würde ich gerne mitmachen. In einem Antec P182 verbaue ich eine aktuelle Dualcore-CPU der Familie Wolfdale aus dem Hause Intel. Den Kühlkörper möchte ich mit dem PCGH-Sieger Scythe Flex 1200 versehen, der übrigens auch mein Gehäuse lüftet.
Ich plane ein möglichst leises Computersystem, mangels Geld jedoch mit Luft gekühlt, nicht mit Wasser. Ob sich der IFX-14 dafür eignet, möchte ich im Test herausfinden 

Grüße,
debach


----------



## drufnuf (26. März 2008)

da schalt ich mich doch auch mal wieder ein! Würde das Teil auch gerne zum Test heranziehen! Habe zwar schon einen guten Kühler (Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B), aber ich denke es wäre ganz interessant wie (viel besser) der Thermalright im Gegensatz zum Scythe abschneiden würde. Natürlich würdet ihr mit entsprechenden screens versorgt werden! Der Einbau wird ebenfalls umfangreich bebildert festgehalten! Mein System steht ja in der Signatur!

lg Stefan

Allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## DEDE2005 (26. März 2008)

Hallo,


Auch ich bewerbe mich hier um eines derTestexemplare. Es würde gegen meinen Scyth Mugen und Arctic Cooliing Freezer 7 antreten.

Ich bin im 2. Lehrjahr Mechatroniker und beschäftige mich von klein auf mit PC´s. Sobald es was neues in den Rechner einzubauen gibt, bin ich kaum noch zu halten. 
Eine Spiegelreflexkamera ist vorhanden (Canon Eos).

Als Hardware habe ich zu bieten:

* Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 1,4V @ 3 GHz
Abit Fat1lity FP-IN9 SLI
2x2 GB A-DATA@ 1,85V CL5 @ 866 Mhz 
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256 MB 
Samsung HD501LJ (500GB) + Western Digital WD2500JS (250 GB)

*------> All dies ist in einem NZXT Trinity untergebracht.


Da der Scyth Mugen sowohl Preislich, als auch größenmäßig in der gleichen Liga spielt wäre er DER Perfekte Kühler als vergleich.

Lg Dede


----------



## Overlocked (26. März 2008)

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den IFX-14. 

Ich würde diesen Kühler gerne testen, weil ich gespannt wäre wie sich eine Delta Lüfter auf diesem Monstrum bewegt und wie sich die Temperatur im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen U120E entwickeln würden. Und am Mangel verschiedener Lüfter kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Auch spannende Hardware hätte ich im Angebot- vl. muss auch einmal eine Grafikkarte herhalten, denn ich fände es interessant, wie sich ein Deltalüfter auf einem hr-03 gt verhält. Desweiteren: Wer braucht dann schon LN2, wenn man diese Kombination im Gepäck hat. Meine derzeitigen Komponenten sind ein übertaktusgsfreudiger Q6600 und eine durchaus gute 8800 GT, kombiniert mit einem Gigabyte X38-DQ6. Ich freue mich.

Ich hoffe es klappt 
mfg


----------



## Duesilein (26. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich auch um eins der Testexemplare bewerben.
Meinen AMD 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+ kühle ich derzeit auf meinem MSI K9N Neo V2 mit einem Xigmatek S1283, der zwar gut kühlt, aber bei 12V doch relativ lärmt.
Aufgrund der div. Testergebnisse des Kühlers wage ich mich nicht an eine Volt-Drosselung...
Mit dem Thermalright sollte das doch möglich sein, entsprechende Lüfter sollten dann bei mir auch einfliegen.
Ein deftiges OC ohne schlaflose Nächte (wenigstens aufgrund der Gedanken an die Hardware!!!) wäre dann satt möglich...

Nun denn, viel Glück an alle, die sich hier bewerben!


Ciao, Duesilein


----------



## y33H@ (27. März 2008)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch mal.

Zwei CPUs (E6300 @ 3.2 und X3210 @ 3.66 GHz) wollen gekühlt, ein HR-01 Plus verglichen und 965P-DS3 und Asus P5W-DH Dlx geprüft werden 
Eine Digicam sowie Motivation und korrekte Orthographie sind ebenso vorhanden wie mannigfaltige Lüfter.

cYa


----------



## Roman (27. März 2008)

Auch ich würde mich hier gerne für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14 Bewerben. Ich bin mit meinem Zalman-Kühler derzeit nicht so zufrieden und sehe mich immer wieder mal um.

Sollte ich der Auserwählte sein schreibe ich euch einen ausführlichen Testbericht mit Temparaturen etc.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich einer der Auserwählten bin 

Achso, was ich damit anstelle: Ich werde ihn auf einem AMD X2 5000+ betreiben mit einem Elitegroup AM2+ Mainboard (A770M-A) und AMD Chipsatz. Ich lege großen Wert auf einen leisen Betrieb, aber dennoch gute Kühlleistung. Der Thermalright IFX-14 käme mir da gerade richtig


----------



## kingminos (27. März 2008)

Bewerbe mich obwohl es nichts bringt habe ja schon einen


----------



## maaaaatze (27. März 2008)

Bewerbe mich auch. Kann auf mehreren Board mit verschiedenen CPU's testen. Lüfter habe ich auch, genauso wie deine Digicam.


----------



## zielscheibe (27. März 2008)

Hi

würde mich gern für den Lesertest von Thermalright´s IFX-14 bewerben.

Ich besitze ein Asus Maximas Formula mit einen Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 der sogar mit dem Standartlüfter zwischen 50° C und 60° C warm war. Hab mir darauf einen Zalman CNPS 9700 NT geholt und würde ihn gern mal mit dem IFX-14 vergleichen.

mfg Zielscheibe


----------



## killer89 (27. März 2008)

Moin moin,

hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben.
Kurzinfo zu mir: 
-18 Jahre alt
-kurz vor dem Abitur (April is Sense)
-ich bin der deutschen Sprache durchaus mächtig 
-Computerbastler seit etwa 3 Jahren, davor nur Nutzer

Was ich mit der Kühler anstellen würde: 
Ich will meinen AMD X2 4200+ gerne weiter übertakten als auf das Niveau eines 4600+, leider fehlt mir hierzu der passende Kühler. Mal sehen, was der IFX-14 schafft. Der Boxed-Kühler liefert mit einem Enermax-Warp 80er Temperaturen knapp um 60°C (bei max., ausgemessen mit Coretemp). Der Standardlüfter war noch schlechter... . Da geht noch mehr!
Weiterhin in meinem System:
-ASUS A8N-SLI (S939)
-Geforce 8800GT @650/1625/900 da geht auch noch was 
-1,5 GB RAM
-reichlich Lüfter 
Wie gesagt: ich würde das Taktmaximum aus meiner CPU herausholen wollen. Bekanntlich sind die AMD X2 CPUs ja kleine Hitzköpfe, besonders übertaktet. Weiterhin würde ich gerne als noch nicht so erfahrener Bastler gerne die "Anwenderfreundlichkeit" des IFX-14 testen wollen, da ich bisher noch keinen großen Kühlerwechsel vorgenommen habe. 
Digitale Fotos stellen mich ebenfalls nicht vor ein Problem.

MfG


----------



## patrock84 (27. März 2008)

Ich bewerbe mich, weil ich einen neuen Briefbeschwerer benötige, der auch gut ausssieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ehrlich, über den IFX-14 gibt es genügend User-Erfahrungen. Ein Scythe Orochi wäre doch angebrachter, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sam_Fisher (27. März 2008)

Möchte mich für den Test des Kühlers bewerben
Habe zur zeit den Standartkühler von Intel.
Wollte mir diesen Kühler eigentlich kaufen aber, doch ich habe angst um mein Asus P5N32E-SLI den da wird der 680SLI extrem Heiß.
Desweitern will ich versuchen die Taktrate auf über 3,6Ghz zu treiben.


----------



## afropole (28. März 2008)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test bewerben, obwohl ich jetzt schon weiss, dass daraus eh nix wird.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Kovsk (28. März 2008)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ja ich möchte den IFX-14 testen. Ich könnte euch viele sehr gute OC Test bieten, kann die passiv Leistung bei Highend und lowend testen. Ich würde ihn mit allen möglichen aktiven Situationen durchtesten. Den IFX-14 könnte ich persönlich auch sehr gut gebrauchen, da ich Hitzprobleme habe.
Und der Deltalüfter wäre für die nächste Session als RAM-Kühlung auch gut zu gebrauchen 

Ich hoffe ihr habt Interesse an mir.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jonas "Kovsk" Kwiatkowski


----------



## Nelson (28. März 2008)

Hallo ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben.
Ich habe einen Athlon 64 3000+ (S. 754)der seh übertaktungsfreudig ist. Auf dem Q9450 meines Freundes kann ich das Teil denke ich auch testen und richtig schön übertakten. Da ich einen großen chieftec  tower habe sollte das "Monster" auch reinpassenund ich würde dann erstmal beobachten, wie sich der ifx - 14 auf den Luftstrom im Gehäuse auswirkt (Nebelmaschiene + Plexiglas)
Digicam und ordentliche Schreibe sollten denk ich klar sein...


----------



## Steal-Angel (28. März 2008)

Hi,
ich würde mich gerne darum bewerben, den IFX-14 zu testen!
Momentan werkelt auf meiner Platine (EVGA 680i) ein Zahlman 9700 und hat einen E6600 zu kühlen!
Dieser läuft zur Zeit auf 3,33 GHz, allerdings habe ich den Zahlman auf vollen 12V laufen, was mir eigentlich zu laut ist.

Ich würde selbstverständlich die beiden Kühler gegeneinander vergleichen.
In meinem Medien Rechner werkelt zur Zeit ein E2140 unter Wasser, allerdings zickt das Board noch ein bisschen und will sich nicht so recht übertachten lassen. 

Selbstverständlich könnte ich den Kühler auch in diesen PC instaliern und mal sehen, was es den für unterschiede gibt.

Eine Digitalkamera ist wie bei fast jedem logischerweiße vorhanden.

Zur Zeit studiere ich Informatik und nach den Klausuren nächste Woche habe ich auch wieder Zeit mich um meine Computer zu kümmern 

MfG
Stealy


----------



## Mau90 (28. März 2008)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14.
Da ich mir nächste Woche einen neuen PC zusammenstelle, denke ich das ich gerade einen neuen Kühler für meinen Q9450 brauche.
Da dieser Prozzessor in Deutschland noch nicht verfügbar ist und es nur wenige bis keine Tests gibt (glaube ich) möchte ich nun diese Aufgabe in angriff nehmen.

Mein neues System:
Q9450
Patriot 4GB Ram 800mhz
XFX 8800GTX
XFX N780-ISH9, nForce780i SLI
500 GB,SATAII,Samsung HD501LJ


----------



## yoT!mO (28. März 2008)

Hallo, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest zum Thermalright IFX-14.
Atm habe ich einen AeroCool HT-102, werde ihn aber nächste Woche durch einen Thermalright HR-01 Plus ersetzen. Ich kann also einen Leistungsvergleich der drei Kühler machen.
Mein Testsystem sieht wie folgt aus:
E6400 B2, werde ihn soweit wie es geht ans Limit takten.
Abit IP35-Pro
2GB 800er Corsair, nächste Woche 4GB G-Skill PC2-8000
Palit 8800GT Super
Case: Thermaltake Armor Jr. Also genug platz für das riesen Ding^^

Gruß Timo


----------



## rxamax (28. März 2008)

Moin,
ich möcht ihn gern lesen. Also verschickt die Dinger mal schnell
Gruß
rxamax


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben und versuchen, meinen 5000+ Black Edition damit zu kühlen und an das absolute Maximum zu treiben.
Momentan nenne ich einen Apack Zerotherm Nirvana 120 und 2 Tuben Arctic Silver 5 mein Eigen. Bei voller Drehzahl und somit seiner hohen Lautstärke kommt mir außerdem das Gefühl, der Nirvana könnte mich in selbiges schicken. Es wäre mir ein Vergnügen, einen Geräuschvergleich beider Kühler anzustellen, auch wenn mir das Profi-equipement fehlt.
Mein Gehäuse ist das Silentmaxx ST-11 Pro und könnte somit testen, ob es irgendwelche Platzprobleme geben könnte.
Desweiteren kann ich per Infrarotthermometer die Temperaturen an verschiedenen Stellen des Kühlers ermitteln.

Bei einem Freund könnte ich seinen C2D E6750 bis ans Limit treiben und ebenso alles ordentlich protokollieren und messen.

Vielen Dank, und viel Glück an alle anderen.


----------



## Paliartschinken (28. März 2008)

Hallöchen,

möchte mich auch mal für den Lesertest bewerben.
Bin 14 Jahre alt (was zur Bezeichnung dieses CPU-Kühlers passt  ) und besuche derzeit ein Gymnasium in der 9.Klasse.
Ich kenne den Compzter seit nun mehr als 8 Jahren, und seit ca 2 Jahren bastele ich an ihm rum.
Mein PC ist nicht gerade auf dem aktuellsten Stand, umso besser ihn, also den Prozessorkühler, an einem Oldtimer Modell mit viel Abwärme und recht hoher Prozessorspannung (vCore = 1,7V beim AMD Athlon XP 3000+) auf dem Sockel A zu testen. Zur Zeit liegt die Prozessortemperatur im Idle-Mode bei sage und schreibe 61°C, Prime95 habe ich nach 6 Minuten schon abgebrochen da er die 75°C anpeilte. Bin mal gespannt, was der Kühler dann so drauf hat  (edit Achja, bevor ich es noch vergesse: Test zu diesem Kühler gibt es zu vielen neueren Prozessoren, insbesondere den Dual-Core's und Quad-Core's - es wäre keine große Herausforderung für Leser die Temperatur des Prozessors herauszufinden (Dank sei Google). Zur Zeit betreibe ich den Oldtimer mit dem original beigefügten Kühler ("boxed"), andere Lüfter bringen den Prozessor auf die gleiche Temperatur. Wäre echt eine Herausforderung für mich, die natürlich ein bisschen Mut & Selbstbewusstsein erfordert, denn Leser erwarten mit Sicherheit einen ordentlich geführten Bericht über den Kühler.

Ich hoffe ich habe ihr Interesse geweckt

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Dennis


----------



## mjx (28. März 2008)

Auch ich möchte mich bewerben. PC Bastler seit 5 Jahren, PC Besitzer seit über 10 Jahren.

PC:
Intel Core2Duo E6700 @ 3.00Ghz (300 * 10) mit Standard Kühler (ich weiss da geht mehr)
Asus Striker Extreme
OCZ Reaper HPC DDR2-1066 @ 900MHz
Sparkle 8800GTX mit Thermalright HR-03 / http://mjx1337.mj.funpic.de/PICT1763.JPG

Zu mir:
20 Jahre alt aus München, geliebter PC-Bastler


----------



## hafi020493 (28. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben weil mein System (E6600, EVGA 680i SLI, 8800GTX) denke ich genug Abwärme produziert um den IFX-14 auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen und ich meinen bestehenden Boxed-Kühler in naher Zukunft ersetzten möchte! Außerdem übertakte ich gerne um den Kühler auch bei höherem Takt alles abzuverlangen und ich könnte ihn mit dem Scythe Mugen von einem Kumpel vergleichen. Ich hätte auch noch ein paar andere Lüfter um den Kühler mit verschiedensten Modellen zu testen. 

Über die Gelegenheit diesen Kühler zu testen würde ichmich sehr freuen!


----------



## sys (28. März 2008)

Guten Abend,

auch ich bin sehr daran interessiert, dem IFX-14 ordentlich einzuheizen und möchte mich hiermit für einen Lesertest bewerben 
Ich kenne mich mit Hardware bestens aus und habe sehr viel Zeit für einen detaillierten und interessanten Lesertest.
Für diesen stehen mir u.a. folgende Systeme zur Verfügung:
e6850/asus maximus formula/8800gtx
e2160/asus p5e/8800gt
e2180/gb p35-ds3/HD3650

In meinem Sharkoon Rebel12, welches zwei 140mm Lüfter besitzt, sowie einem Chieftec LCX ist es mir ein leichtes zu testen, wie gut sich der Kühler im Passivbetrieb schlägt.

Zur Dokumentation steht mir eine digitale SLR-Kamera sowie die deutsche Sprache in ihrer ganzen Vielfalt zur Verfügung. Des Weiteren bin ich fähig, die Leistung des IFX-14 im Vergleich mit anderen Kühlern grafisch darzustellen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch davon überzeugen, dass ich für einen ausführlichen Test bestens ausgestattet und geeignet bin.

P.S.: Natürlich wird der Lesertest nicht so formell ausfallen wie diese Bewerbung


----------



## browza (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch für den CPU Kühler bewerben, da ich mal wissen und berichten möchte, was man mit dem ASUS M2N-E sowie mit dem Kühler richtig rausholen kann. Der CPU Kühler würden auf folgendem System Platz finden:

AMD 64 4200 X2
ASUS M2N-E
2 GB OCZ
XFX GeForce 9600 GT
NZXT Apollo


MFG.


----------



## |L1n3 (28. März 2008)

Tjo dann bewerb ich mich auch mal:
Habe einen A64 3700+ @ 3Ghz auf einem Asus A8N-SLI SE und mehrere andere Rechner auf denen ich den Lüfter gerne testen würde.


----------



## Jägermeister (28. März 2008)

hallo,
da mein PC nur mit dem Intel Boxed kühler bestückt ist, bewerbe ich mich für den lesertest. Hier die Technischen Eckdaten meines PC's:

Intel Core2 Duo E6750
Gaigabyte P35-DS3
Geforce 8800 GT
2 GB OCZ 800

mfg
Jägermeister


----------



## DF_zwo (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde damit einen E6850 kühlen und Vergleiche mit anderen Kühlern wie Scythe Ninja und AC Freezer 7 tätigen. Zudem könnte man das dann auch mit verschiedenen Kernspannungen ausprobieren, sowie mit verschiedenen Lüftern...ich glaube der IFX-14 kann ja sogar mit 2x oder sogar 3x bis zu 140mm Lüftern ebstückt werden...

Ansonsten wie gesagt, das System hat einen E6850, dann noch ein P35 DS3P und alles in einem Cooler Master Cosmos 1000...

Ist diesmal garnicht gefordert eine Kamera zu besitzen? Naja egal ich hab ja zum Glück eine...wundert mich nur


----------



## Fraggi (28. März 2008)

Hallo PCGH Team,

mein C2D E4300 läuft momentan mit 3,2 GHz und 1,35V Spannung. Mit diesen Settings wird die CPU annährend 60° C warm. Daher würde ich gern zum Lesertest antreten und den Thermalright IFX-14 etwas fordern, um vielleicht noch etwas mehr aus der CPU heraus zu holen. 

Wenn ihr mir ein Exemplar zum testen schickt, würde ich euch ein ausführliches Review schreiben. Dabei würde der IFX-14 gegen meinen derzeitigen CPU Kühler Scythe Mine und den von Intel mitgelieferten Boxedkühler antreten. 
Da die Arctic Silver und Cool Laboratory Flüssigmetal WLP schon da sind, könnte ich zusätzlich noch diesen Vergleich einfließen lassen.


System:

C2D E4300 @ 3,2 GHz (1,35 V) cooled by Scythe Mine
2x2Gb DDR 800 @ 4-4-4-12
HD2900 Pro 512 512 @ Core 780 Speicher 1100 MHz
Gigabyte DS3P

Grüße


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (28. März 2008)

Schön guten Tag,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des *Thermalright IFX-14 *bewerben.
Ich kühle zur Zeit meinen auf 3,15Ghz übertakteten Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 mit einem Scythe SCINF-1000 und einem 12cm Revoltec Lüfter.
Mich würde nun ein Vergleich mit dem *Thermalright IFX-14 *reizen, der ja zu genüge hoch angepriesen wird, was die Kühlleistung betrifft.
Somit würde ich mich freuen den *Thermalright* *IFX-14* auf Herz und Nieren testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
H. Schmidtke


----------



## 13thstreet (28. März 2008)

Hallo
Da ich schon im Besitz des IFX bin brauche ich mich ja leider nicht mehr bewerben . Aber der ihn bekommt gibt ihn nicht mehr her .
Ist echt der Hammer .
Bin voll und ganz zufrieden .

Viel Spass damit !


----------



## No_Limit (28. März 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen,

und mich für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben. Momentan habe ich einen E6750 der von einem Thermalright SI-128 und einem Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 auf niedrigen Temperaturen gehalten wird. Ein längerer Betrieb mit einem höherem Takt als 3,64 GHz ist mit dem Kühler leider nicht möglich da die Temperatur unter Volllast schon 65°C erreicht. Mit meiner CPU ist aber mehr möglich siehe hier.
Würde zu Testzwecken den Delta Lüfter auch mal auf dem TR SI-128 montieren.
Es wäre interessant zu wissen ob mit dem TR IFX-14 die 4 GHz dauerhaft bei einer Temperatur von ca. 65°C unter Volllast möglich sind.

Falls kleine Änderungen am Gehäuse Notwendig wären um den HR-10 installieren zu können, wäre ich bereit diese auszuführen.

PS: [Review]8800 GT gegen X1950 Pro und 6610 XL

mfg No_Limit


----------



## igoroff (28. März 2008)

Ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal für den Test.
Meine Argumente:
1) Ich hab nen E8400, die OC-Cpu schlechthin....der freut sich über jeden guten Kühler ^^
2) Ich habe selber einen Noctua NHU12-P und im Freundeskreis Xigmatek 1283 und Thermalright 120extreme, was scharfe Konkurrenten und perfekte Vergleichskandidaten fürs TR-Riesenbabys sind


----------



## KoRsE (29. März 2008)

Sehr geehrte Readktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um ein Testexemplar des Thermalright IFX-14. Ich bin ein begeisterter Hardwarebastler und -tester und beschäftige mich in letzter Zeit sehr viel mit den Prozessorkühlern, da mir mein Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro nicht mehr ausreicht. 
Ich würde gerne den IFX-14 auf meinen Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe mit einem Athlon64 X2 3800+ E6 Stepping (welcher gerade auf stabilen 2650 Mhz läuft bei 1,35V VCore und ca 60°C Last) und 2 Geforce 7900 GTX testen. Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie viel mehr Leistung mit dem IFX-14 möglich ist. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Chieftec CS-601. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, meinen Feierabend mit ausgiebigen Testereien und Kommentierung zu dem Thermalright IFX-14 auszufüllen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## OMD (29. März 2008)

hier mit bewerbe ich micht auf für den test.

würde gerne den vergleich zwischen Wasserkühlung und Luftkühlung bei aktuell nen E2140 und hoffentlich ab nächste woche Q9450 ziehen zu können

läuft alles auf nen Maximus Formula Se

und zum Lüfter testen hab ich auch noch einige Yate Loon D12SL-12 hier 

ne gute digi cam ist auch vorhanden

danke schonmal


----------



## jaiby (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test dieses CPU-Kühlers.
Testmöglichkeiten habe ich genug:

C2D E6320@3,0 GHz (vielleicht ist ja mehr drin ) leise muss der PC sein!
AUf Gigabyte P35-DS3
In einem Rebel 9 Value Gehäuse (der Seitenlüfter reicht doch für das Monster auch, oder?)
mit 4 GB Ram
und 88GT

zusätzlich

E2160@ Stock

E2160@OC Test

Socket A 3200+ Athlon

2200+ Socket A Sempron

Alles Verschiedene PC's


----------



## Abaddon (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde die 2 Komponenten gerne an meinem vor kurzer Zeit zusammengestellten System testen. Dabei ginge es mir weniger um die ja schon erwiesene Kühlleistung des Kühlkörpers sondern eher um die Möglichkeiten zur Kombination mit verschiedenen Lüftern ( Größe, Lautstärke, Förderleistung, Förderrichtung, ... ), der eventuellen notwendigen Modifizierung des Gehäuses ( mein zugegebenermaßen schon etwas in die Tage geratenen Chieftec - Case )  und vor allem um die Optik des Kühlers in Kombination mit verschiedenen Beleuchtungen.

Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre kein Problem und Fotos würd ich auch gern dazu packen.

edit : 

Q6600 , derzeit 2400 Mhz
Gigabyte P35-DS4


ich habe gerade mal in meiner hardwarebox herumgekramt und einen turbinenartigen 120 mm lüfter aus metall gefunden. der ist auf 12 volt zwar unerträglich laut, aber hat einen unschlagbaren luftdurchsatz. mit dem wäre ein test des kühlers mit sicherheit einmal interessant.


----------



## Goose (29. März 2008)

Hmm,

ich könnte den Kühler auf folgenden Prozessoren testen:

Athlon64 X2 4800+ (Sockel 939)
Athlon64 X2 5200+ (Sockel AM2)
Intel Pentium DualCore E2140 (Sockel 775)

Wenn er nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich ihn mir eh kaufen um
aus dem E2140 noch mal ordentlich was rauszuholen.
Kann auch testen wie der sich im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen so
schlägt.


----------



## Mindfuck (29. März 2008)

Hallo liebes Pc-Games Hardware Team!
Ich würde mich gerne für den Kühlertest bewerben. Ich habe zur Zeit ein Scythe Ninja Verbaut der meinen 6400+ nur schlecht kühlt! Deshalb hatte ich mir schon den Umstieg auf eine Wasserkühlung vorgenommen. Ich würde gerne bei Luftkühlung bleiben da für mich auch ein finanzieller Aspekt dabei eine Rolle spielt. Ich bin seit längerem ein Hobby Pc-Teile tauscher und habe daher auch etwas  Ansprüche an haltbarer und leistungsfähiger Hardware! ( Die Intelhsiastien unter euch werden jetzt schreien Fakt ist  2 kerne reichen allemal und wieso kein AMD? Die Produzieren zum Teil auch in Dresden! ) Für mich ist eine gute übertaktbarkeit und ein erträglicher Geräuschpegel Pflicht! Da das Gehäuse das ich verwende ein Thermaltke Armor ist habe ich auch aussreichend Platz für diverse Experimente! Einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich an diesem Test teilnehmen  dürfte! Mfg  Sebastian 
Mein System: AMD 6400+BE
Scythe Ninja 
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
OCZ Titanium Cl3-4-4-15 @ 10
Coba Nitrox  750W
2x EVGA  9600GT  KO  512
WD-Raptor  74GB
Samsung- 750 GB 
Thermaltake Armor (silver alu)


----------



## Monolize (29. März 2008)

Würde gerne dieses Schmuckstück von CPU-Kühler testen.
Ich würde desweiteren einen vergleich zu meinem Noctua NH12U machen, sowie versuchen meinen 6550 mit diesem Gerät an das maximum zu bringen an leistung (Bei erträglichen Temperaturen) .

Ebenso hätte ich die möglichkeit dieses Gerät auf Gehäusekompabilität zu testen. Da ich zugriff auf mehrere Midigehäuse hab, um eventuell Ratschläge zu geben ob es passt oder nicht mit dem Kühler.

Was mich persöhnlich aber an dem Kühler fasziniert ist die tatsache das ein Backplatekühler dabei ist. Dies würde ich dann doch mal ganz gern ausporbieren ob es sich denn überhaupt lohnt das Ding zu montieren.

mgf


----------



## philipp-dahmer (29. März 2008)

Ich könnte den CPU-Kühler gut gebrauchen, um mein sys auf mehr overclocking fähigkeit zu testen!!

Mein Sys:
Intel E6550@2*2,80GHz
Asus P5N32-E SLI
2*1GB Crucial DDR2-800 4-4-4-12
Zotac GeForce 8800GTX
2*Samsung 250GB im Raid0

MfG
philipp-dahmer


----------



## Syntax_E (29. März 2008)

Ja moinsen, ich möchte auch mit maken bei dem lesertest, habe aktuell nen Zalman 9700NT der nen 6400 AMD kühlt. würde da gerne noch mehr rausholen wenn die Temperaturen es zuliessen..


bless syntax_e


----------



## phoenix86 (29. März 2008)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des IFX-14, der Firma Thermalright.

In der untenstehenden Signatur steht der Link zu meiner System-Infrastruktur!
Desweiteren verfüge ich über 2 weitere Gehäuse des Typs Chieftec LCX-01 SLD und
ein Artec 868, außerdem habe ich etliche 120mm Lüfter unter anderem von Papst und 
Revoltec.
Da ich gespannt bin was das HR-10-Upgrade des IFX-14 für die NB bringt, würde ich 
mich sehr freuen wenn Ihre Wahl auf mich fällt.
Noch etwas zu meiner Person ich bin 22 und studiere Mechatronik an der HTW Aalen zu 
diesem Fachbereich zählt auch die Techn. Redaktion die sich mit Produktpräsentationen
und -anleitungen beschätigt. Die Fotos werden mit einer Canon IXUS 65 gemacht!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Langamer92 (29. März 2008)

Hallo Pc-Games Hardware Team!
ICh würde den Thermalright IFX-14 gerne testen weil
ich schon lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe meinem System mal einen neuen Kühler zu spendieren.
Die Rechner die ich kühlen will sind:
E6300
Gigabyte P35 DS4 Rev 2.0
2*1GB Crucial DDR2-800
Zotac 8800GTS G92 
usw

Core 2 Quad Q6600 
Zotac 8800GTS G80 640MB 
4GB Crucial DDR2-800
usw

und weitere Systeme 
außerdem Kann ich den Kühler auf Kompatibilität mit vielen Gehäusen testen...


Denke mal das war alles

MFG Langamer


----------



## Pahi (29. März 2008)

Hi PCGHX-Redaktion

Ich möchte gerne den Kühler testen, weil ich gerne sehen möchte was der Kühler alles kann ^^...ich besitze einen e4300 bald aber einen q6600 und möchte beide übertakten, und mein jetziger kühler reicht nicht mehr aus. 

MFG Patrick


----------



## Bethsoftfan (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich besitze einen AMD PC mit:

AMD Phenom 9600 Black Edition,
ATi 3870 X2 Club 3D,
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe WiFi-AP(wäre mit dem zusatzkühler interressant!).

Thermaltake ARMOR mit 250mm


Mich würde es freuen, wenn wenigstens 1ner von 4iern mit AMD testen würde.


Ausserdem habe ich hier ein super Kamera zur verfügung
Ich melde mich damit auch an.


----------



## gmwormsi (29. März 2008)

Auch ich würde gern den CPU Kühler testen.
Ich mücht gerne versuchen wie weit ich meine CPU mit 1,5V VCore treiben kann.
Als CPU steht mir leider nur ein E2140 zur Seite.
Kompatibilität zu gewissen Mainboards könnte ich auf einem ASUS Maximus Formula und ASUS P5N-E Sli testen.
Gehäuse ist ein Antec Super Lan Boay, also ein nicht sehr großes Case, auch hier sollte man versuchen ob der Kühler passt und wie es mit dem Zusatzkühler ausschaut.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (29. März 2008)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich gern für den Lesertest des IFX-14 bewerben.

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, und besuche ein Gymnasium in Dresden. An meiner Schule bin ich für meine umfangreichen Kenntnisse zum Thema PC (insbesondere Hardware) bekannt.
Ich beherrsche die deutsche Sprache, und bin gut in der Lage mich sachlich und themenorientiert auszudrücken.

Weiterhin ist eine gute Digitalkamera vorhanden, mit der ich natürlich ausreichend Bildmaterial zur Verfügung stellen würde.

Mein aktueller Rechner sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 1,375V @ 3000Mhz
Scythe Ninja plus rev. B
Asus PK5 SE (cooled by thermalright )
2x 1024MiByte DDR2 667 Patriot CL 4-4-4-12 1,8V
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS /640 MiByte @ 648Mhz core 890Mhz memory
BeQuiet! P5 470W

Die Hardware befindet sich in einem von mir umgebauten Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy.

Ich würde diesen monströsen Kühlkörper nur zu gerne gegen meinen jetzigen Kühler antreten lassen. Der IFX-14 würde mir die Möglichkeit geben, den letzten Tropfen Performance aus meiner CPU herauszuquetschen.

Allgemein lege ich hohen Wert auf einen möglichst leisen Betrieb, welcher bei meinen (relativ häufigen) Benchmarksessions jedoch völlig belangenlos ist. Eine Auswahl an verschiedenen 120mm-Lüftern ist vorhanden, genauso wie ein Drehpoti, um die Kühlleistung mit verschiedenen Spannungen zu testen.
Insbesondere der leistungsstarke Lüfter, den sie dem Kühlkörper beilegen, hat mein Interesse geweckt, und wird natürlich zum Einsatz kommen.
Neben dem Betrieb mit einem bzw. mehreren Lüftern würde ich auch den passiven Betrieb des Kühlers gerne in Augenschein nehmen.

Ich hoffe dass Sie mir die Gelegenheit geben werden, dieses tolle Produkt auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sk1ll3r


----------



## Uglyinside (29. März 2008)

ich würde mich sehr freuen den IFX-14 testen zu dürfen....seit dem ich ihn das erste mal sah wollte ich ihn schon haben und bei mir einbauen um meinen pc an limit einer Luftkühlung treiben zu können, nur der preis schreckte mich dann noch ab, weshalb ich auf den wesendlich billigeren Zerotherm Nirvana umsteigen musste*leider*


----------



## SilentDemise (29. März 2008)

Liebes PCGHX Team,  hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. besonderes Interesse hätte ich an den Möglichkeiten des IFX-14 als passiv Kühler in übertakteten Systemen, zusammen mit einem Blick auf den HR10 im vergleich zu der aktuellen Boardkühlung. Als Testsysteme stehen dazu ein  GB P35-DS4 bestückt mit einem E6750  sowie ein System bestückt mit einem Modell der E4x00 Reihe zur Verfügung.  Zur Dokumentation steht ein Digitalkamera zur Verfügung, ein ausführlicher Bericht ist selbstverständlich. Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.  freundliche Grüße SilentDemise


----------



## iShod (30. März 2008)

So, dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben 
Zur Zeit habe ich einen AC Freezer 7 Pro auf meinem Quad 6600. Jedoch kühlt er ihn nicht perfekt und deswegen brauch ich den Thermalright. Mit meinen jetzigen trau ich mich einfach nicht zu OCen, mit dem Thermalright könnte ich das endlich auch mal machen!

Mein weiteres System:
MSI p35 NEO 2 FR
HD 2900 XT
2x1G Geil Dragon Series 5-5-5-12

MfG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. März 2008)

Hallo PCGHX-Team,
dann würde ich mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich würde mich für die Temperaturen bei großem OC und bei Undervolting, sowie die Kompatibilität auf diversen Mainboards (3 Stück) interessieren. Mein aktueller Zalman CNPS9700LED ist zwar leise, aber trotzdem hörbar, da alle Gehäuselüfter auf dem Minimum laufen. Für den dauerhaften Passivbetreib ist er ebenfalls nicht geeigent.
Wie bereits erwähnt würde ich zunächst den Einbau (und mögliche Probleme) und die Inbetriebnahme protokollieren. Danach sämtliche mögliche Temperaturen (Hi-End-OC, Standardtakt, Undervolting, Aktiv, Passiv, etc.) und die Lautheit (subjektiv).
Eine Digitalkamera ist in Form einer SONY Cybershot verfügbar und natürlich auch ein Internetanschluss .

Das System wäre ein:
Intel C2D E6420 (später vlt. ein Q9450, je nach Preis)
ASUS Maximus Formula X38
nVidia GeForce 8800GTS/320
4GB OCZ ReaperX RAM
Thermaltake Soprano DX

Desweitern gäbe es noch einen  "Zweit-PC", bestehend aus einem Pentium Dualcore und einem MSI P6N SLI-FI, welcher ebenfalls getestet werden könnte.

Gruß,
André

P.S.: Alternativ hätte noch an einem Pentium 4 getestet werden können, da dieser im "Office-Rechner" noch immer eingesetzt wird, aber soweit ich das sehe ist der Kühler nicht Sockel 478 tauglich.


----------



## Sugave (30. März 2008)

Moin zusammen,

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bewerben für einen IFX-14. Da ich ein Zweit-System habe, das möglichst Silent sein sollte, würde ein IFX-14 sehr gut hinein passen.

Das System wäre folgendes:

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (momentan mit Zalman CNPS9700LED)
Gigabyte M55S-S3
Radeon X1950Pro
1GB 800er RAM


----------



## Thornscape (30. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte unheimlich gern den neuen Kühler testen!
Warum? Nun, ich entwickle sehr viel Enthusiasmus, wenn es um die Kühlung von Komponenten geht. 
Seitdem ich mich mit Hardware beschäftige, war vor allem die Kühlung immer ein Thema für mich. Auch verschiedene Hubs und Switches mussten sich im Laufe der Jahre mit erweitertem Kühlkonzept konfrontiert sehen. 

*Ein E8400 >4Ghz wird der Testkandidat sein*, und mit deutlich erhöhter vCore sicherlich ein ernstzunehmender Gegner für jede Kühllösung.
Im Vergleich wird sich der IFX mit dem Intel Boxed-Kühler, sowie mit einer *potenten Wasserkühlung* messen müssen. Gegen den Enzotech Saphire-CPU-Kühler und einen Mora2-Radiator wird dem Thermalright sicherlich einiges abverlangt. Doch wer wird am Ende der Sieger aller Disziplinen sein?

Eine gute Digicam ist natürlich vorhanden, um auch ein paar schöne Aufnahmen des schicken Kühlers zu ermöglichen.


----------



## onix (31. März 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin ganz neu hier und habe schon lange daran gedacht, mich an einem Lesertest zu bewerben.

Ich habe zwei Systeme zum testen zur Verfügung.

Einerseits habe ich ein Silent- und ein Gamersystem.

Gamersystem:

E8400 @ 3.5 mit boxed
Abit IP35 Pro
2x2Gb Mushkin Red-line
8800 GTS 512

Leider warte ich noch auf mein Armor+, welches hier nicht verfügbar ist. Wenn ihr für ein solches auch einen Lesertest wollt, wäre ich natürlich sehr erfreut. Damit könnte man auch super die passive Kühlleistung testen, da das Gehäuse eine guten Luftstrom hat. Mit diesem System bin ich bereit meine CPU and die Grenzen zu bringen, was kit dem MoBo ja kein Problem ist.

Silent:

E4300
EVGA NF77
1 Gb Ram

Mit dem System kann ich auch die passive Kühlleistung unter beweis stellen. 

Ich würde mich rieseig darüber freuen, wenn ich den Lesertest machen könnte, da ich mir schon seit einiger Zeit das Teil zulegen wollte, aber kein Geld für eine solche extravagante Kühlung hatte. Kameras und Lust zu schreiben mangelt es bei mir auch nicht.

Grüsse aus Zürich

onix


----------



## Pitchblack37 (31. März 2008)

Hallo würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben um mal zu testen wie der Kühler sich bei meinen E6600 von der Kühlleistung her verhält. Es soll ja der beste zur Zeit auf dem Markt sein will halt mal sehen ob das wirklich so ist. Würd natürlich ein außführlicher Bericht mit super Bildern geben.


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2008)

Mein derzeitiger Rechner ist mit einem *ASUS P5E (x38)* bestückt und einem *e6850@3,6ghz*, außerdem eine *HD2900pro@XT*, *4gb GeiL Black Dragon* und einigen *HDD`s in Raid0* 

derzeit wird das System mittels *Skythe Mugen* gekühlt aber da in meinem Big Tower sehr viel platz ist würde ich gerne den Unterschied zum IFX 14 herausfinden

lg Klemens


----------



## Kingpin83 (1. April 2008)

Auch ich würde mich hiermit gerne für den Test bewerben.

Danke.


----------



## Henner (1. April 2008)

Danke für die vielen Bewerbungen! Aber die Frist ist noch lange nicht abgelaufen - also keine Hemmungen, bewerbt Euch auch weiterhin. 
Wir werden Ende April einige besonders vielversprechende Kandidaten auswählen - unter diesen entscheidet dann das Los.


----------



## Oliver (1. April 2008)

Klasse, Henner hat sich somit bereit erklärt, die glücklichen Gewinner zu bestimmen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (1. April 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Bewerbungen! Aber die Frist ist noch lange nicht abgelaufen - also keine Hemmungen, bewerbt Euch auch weiterhin.
> Wir werden Ende April einige besonders vielversprechende Kandidaten auswählen - unter diesen entscheidet dann das Los.



Na das lädt ja förmlich ein sich für den Lesertest zu bewerben. 

Also hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14.
Die Testplattform wäre ein tolles G33 Mainboard, in Kombination mit einen unglaublich hitzeerzeugenden Celeron S 430. 
Diese Grill CPU wird gerade mit einen Apack Zerotherm CF 800 gekühlt und kratzt bei 1,375 V Vcore und 3,33 GHz ständig an der 40° Marke.
Da würde der IFX-14 sicherlich gute Abhilfe schaffen um in erträgliche Temperaturregionen von ca 30° vorzustoßen, passiv betrieben...
Weiterhin bräuchte ich einen weiteren Kühler, falls bei dieser geplanten Aktion:"alternative Wärmeleitpaste" 


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das probier ich in ein paar Monaten mal aus. Da kommt auf meinen jetzigen Celeron mal Zahnpasta und andere lustige Sachen. Denn wenn der die Mücke macht ist eh nicht so schlimm.
> Außerdem haben die Prozessoren einen Schutzmechanismus und takten sich bei zu hoher Temperatur herunter und schalten sich ganz ab.



mein Zerotherm durch eine agressive Zahnpasta zu Schaden kommt. 
Vorher wird aber noch ein neuer Prozessor (E8200 oder Q9450) gekauft, falls der Celeron doch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden sollte (Hintergrund zur alternativen Wärmeleitpaste).
Die neue CPU würde ich natürlich auch mit dem IFX testen 

Schöne Grüße der Rain


----------



## Black-Hack (1. April 2008)

Hallo PCGHX-Team,
Für mich als Schüler wäre solch ein Kühler leider viel zu teuer, da ist solch ein Wettbewerb echt klasse. Habe auch schon fast alles in meinem System auf Silent gedreht, aber leider ist noch nicht alles silent. Neben dem Netzteil (ein Passivnetzteil ist ziemlich teuer) und eben ein  CPU-Kühler. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Thermalrightkühler genauer zu testen, und anderen Usern/Interessenten einen Bericht mit guten und hoffentlich vielen Bidern zu schreiben.

Grüße
Gerwin Schwarz


----------



## jupph (2. April 2008)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Test des Thermalright IFX-14.

Ich besitze ein komplett luftgekühltes System, bestehend aus 
P35-DS3, OCZ-800 Ram, 8800 GTS 512
und einem E4400 der momentan mit 3.2Ghz, bei Standardspannung, taktet.
Gekühlt wird er bisher mit einem Scythe Mugen dem 2 Lüfter aufsitzen.
Bei Volllast mit PRIME erreicht er bisher 55-60°C.
Und dort bin ich mir sicher, ist mit dem IFX-14 noch einiges zu machen.
Vor allem interessieren würde mich, wie weit ich den E4400 mit erhöhter
Kernspannung noch treiben könnte(vor allem mit dem Deltalüfter).
Bisher war mir das aufgrund der Temperaturen zu riskant.
Genügend Lüfter um den Thermalright ordentlich zu durchpusten,eine gute
Digi/Videocam sowie unglaublich viel Motivation darüber zu berichten,
ist/sind natürlich vorhanden.

MfG

-jupph


----------



## Raptor (2. April 2008)

Hallo hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich würde den Kühler für mein System testen wollen um zu testen wie hoch ich meine CPU tackten kann. 
Mein System besteht aus einer Intel E6420 Cpu auf einem Gigabyte p35-ds3 Mainbord. Zurzeit benutze ich den Boxed Kühler der bei lag. Die Cpu habe ich nur auf 2.5 Ghz hochgetacktet auf Grund der hohen abwärme.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich für euren LKesertest auswählen würdet.


----------



## Babybooom (3. April 2008)

Hallo PCGH Extreme Team!!!

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den test des IFX-14 bewerben!

Habe schon sehr viel erfahrung mit overclocking gemacht nicht nur bei meinem PC sondern auch den PC´s vieler Kollegen!!

Mein Test System besteht zur zeit aus 

XFX 680i Sli
E 6600 mit 3,4Ghz 1,42 Volt Luftgekühlt ASUS Silent Knight
2x 8800 gts 640MB SLI / Core 648 Mhz, Shader 1700 Mhz, Speicher 999 Mhz
4 x 1Gb Mushkin DDR2 800 Ram auf 900Mhz 5-5-5-18
Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit SP1

Also beim Prozessor würde sicher noch mehr gehen mit dem Thermalright Kühler!! Zur zeit habe ich den ASUS Silent Knight montiert!! Core Temp 1. 42°C 2. 45°C im Windows Idle modus!!Das ist mir einfach zu viel!!!


Möchte gerne noch mehr rausshohlen aus meinem CPU und deshalb bitte ich euch um ein Exemplar!!! Damit ich den mal so richtig auf Herz und Nieren Testen kann!!!

Wenn ich eines bekomme stellt mir mein Kollege sein System auch zur verfügung um ihn da auch sorgfälltig zu testen!! Sein Rechner wird einfach nicht heißer als 40°C beim Dauerbelastung mit Prime95 und das muss ich einfach mal testen was da noch so geht!!!

E 7850 3,8Ghz Luftgekühlt Zalman
XFX 780i SLI
4x 1GB DDR2 800 Nvidia Sli Memory
2x 8800 GTS 320MB SLI
Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit SP1


Danke im Voraus und macht weiter so mit eurem Magazin!!! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die nexte Extreme wegen den WAKÜ Tests!!
Möchte vielleicht auf WAKÜ umsteigen wenn nicht ein IFX-14 Mein system kühlen kann!! 

MFG Manuel


----------



## Alex2201 (3. April 2008)

Ich würde mich gerne für denn Lesertest Bewerben 

mein System:

Ahtlon 64bit 3700+@2.9Ghz (würde bestimmt mehr gehen mit dem Thermalright IFX-14 set)

Asus A8R-MVP
4x256 MB DDR 400
Ati x1950Pro PCIe 256 MB DDR 3

mich würde es freuen wenn ihr mich für ein set auswählt 

Mfg Alex2201


----------



## dida110 (3. April 2008)

Moin moin 

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen eine Wasserkühlung gekauft und die Leistet nichts! Meine Temperaturen von dem q6600 liegen bei 60Grad im IDEL.
Darum kann ich mein PC nicht mehr benutzen  bin am verzweifeln.
Das würde mein Problem lösen.

Freundliche Grüsse Beni @all


----------



## Mephisto (3. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
hoffe, dass ich auch mal was für euch testen darf! 
habe bisher schon sehr viel in sachen kühlern mit gemacht und bisher nur die besten erfahrungen mit Thermalright gemacht, hatte früher einen Thermalright XP 120, der eine sehr gute Kühlleistung hatte! Da ich im moment einen Q6600, Asus P5W DH-Deluxe, 2GB Corsair Dominator 8500er, eine 8800GTS (512MB) mit einem Thermalright HR-03 GT (die karte wird im idle nur noch 35°C und im load nur noch 55°C warm!) und als Prozessor kühler habe ich einen Asus SilentKnight II, welcher aber nicht sehr viel leistung bringt und zudem auch noch sehr Laut ist! aus diesm Grund kann ich meine CPU leider nicht weiter übertakten und würde gern austesten, wie es mit dem set von Thermalright ist! 

Ich währe euch sehr dankbar, wenn ich demnächst ein kleines päcken daheim hätte 



Liebe Grüße Mephisto


----------



## Nex (3. April 2008)

Hallo !

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Thermalright IFX-14. Da ich bisher nur einen freezer pro habe, und den als störend laut empfinde und ausserdem meine anderen lüfter auch nicht die neusten sind, sind diese alle zemlich laut. Daher bewerbe ich mich um diesen Lautstärkeproblem zu beheben, und zu schauen wie mein System sich beim Übertakten mit dem besseren Kühler verhält, und wieviel geht. Ausserdem bin ich ein leidenschaftlicher tuner , da mein gehäuse aus lauter lämpchen u.ä. besteht.

Mfg. Nexer


----------



## Newfragger (3. April 2008)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich für den Test des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben.

Zunächst zu meinem aktuellen System:

Intel C2D 6420 @ 3,2 ghz bei standardspannung gekühlt vom Intel boxed kühler  (für bessere Kühlung hat das Geld beim aufrüsten nicht gereicht^^)

Gigabyte DS2R

2x1 GB MDT DDR2 800er @ 458mhz@ 5-5-4-9@ 2,1V

Geforce 7900GS@ 600/800 per Biosflash

und das ganze "wohnt" in einem schwarzem

Lian Li V350 (bis jetzt noch jungfräulich )

Hier nun die Argumente, warum ihr euch für mich als Tester entscheiden solltet:

1. Erfahrung im Umgang mit der Materie. Da ich nicht nur für mich privat PCs baue, sondern auch für Freunde und Bekannte, hab ich sozusagen Routine speziell bei der Kühlermontage entwickelt.

2. Testmöglichkeiten. Mir stehen diverse CPUs, Gehäuse,  Sockel und Lüfter  zur Verfügung, auf und mit denen ich den TR in allen möglichen Variationen  testen könnte. Da ich momentan auf einem Silenttrip bin wäre auch den Passivbetrieb zu testen eine Freude. Zudem besitze ich eine Zalman Lüftersteuerung (MFC1) mit der ich den Delta Lüfter regeln und somit die Leistung des Kühlers und auch die des Lüfters auf 12V und 5V, oder per poti mit beliebiger Drehzahl testen kann.  Besonders interessant finde ich die Kombination mit meinem µatx Mainboard, da sich aus diesem Versuch ein neuer Eintrag für die Kompatibilitätsliste erstellen lassen könnte, was ich als User persönlich immer sehr hilfreich finde.

3. Eine Digitalkamera ist natürlich vorhanden. Ich hätte  aber auch einen Kumpel an der Hand, der mir sicher den Gefallen tut und das Schmuckstück mal semiprofessionell ablichtet.

4. OC Neugier: Natürlich würde ich gerne erfahren, wie hoch ich meinen schnuckeligen 6420 noch treiben kann, da ich aber mit dem Boxedkühler schon froh sein konnte diesen Takt überhaupt stabil zu erreichen (s.o.), müsste ich zwangsläufig zu dem TR greifen, um mehr herauszubekommen.

5. Qualitativ hochwertiger Testbericht. Durch meine Schulische Laufbahn (privates Gymnasium in Berlin, Deutsch Profilkurs sowie Leistungskurs) und mein Interesse an der deutschen Sprache fühle ich mich der Aufgabe gewachsen,
einen Testbericht ohne *standart* und Smileyorgien oder endlose Satzzeichen zu verfassen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich den Kühler testen dürfte.

MfG Martin


----------



## Monsterclock (3. April 2008)

Liebes PCGH Extreme Team

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben.

Mein Test-System wäre ein AMD X2 6400+ BE der mit seinen 125 Watt einen extremen Lüfter braucht. Immoment laüft er mit einem Sycthe Mugen der auch eine gute Kühlleistung hat so könnte ich einen vergleich von zwei sehr guten lüftern anstellen.

Auch interresiert mich der Delta Electronics Lüfter der mit seinen 4000U/min und diesem Lüfter eine 1a Kühlung ist (wenn nicht die beste Lüftkühlung) und ich will herausfinden ob  ich mit diesem einen takt von 2*4GHZ  schaffe was angeblich möglich ist.
Ob die Back-side Heatsink einen vorteil hat werde ich auch herausfinden.

Ich werde den Kühler auch testen mit, Lüftern bei denen die Drehzahl durch SpeedFan
verringert wurde oder ganz ohne Kühler.

Detailierte Angaben über die Temps sind selbstverständlich.
Und ich werde auch Fotos vom Einbau des Kühlers machen.

mfg Monsterclock


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (3. April 2008)

Hallo PCGHX-Team,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben.
Ich besitze momentan einen Intel E4500 auf einem Ga-G33-DS3R mit 2GB TakeMS Ram und die Grafikpracht liefert eine Gainward 8800GT GS mit 512MB VRam.

Beim Test des IFX-14 würde ich natürlich mein System bis an die Grenzen treiben und dies durch ausführliche Tests belegen.
Eine Digicam für Bilder vom Einbau und dem weiteren Betrieb besitze ich auch.

Ich hoffe von Ihnen einen positiven Bescheid zu bekommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## thecroatien (3. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit Bewerben.
Eine Kamera wie genug Erfahrung sind vorhanden, beim schriftlichen Teil hilft mir gerne mein duden oder auch mein OpenOffice.
Ich möchte den Kühler mit meinem AC 7Freezer Pro vergleichen der meinen E4300@ BESL-Mod bereits bei 36 grad unter Last hält.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Axel List


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2008)

*Ich auch mal noch die Hand heb*

Bin alter PC-Jockey und "reite" sie gerne am Limit
Die Stat's des ersten Testsystems stehen in der Sig

Das zweite System wäre ein Pentium D 805 auf einem ASUS-Board (P5WD2 Premium)


----------



## RioDio333111 (4. April 2008)

*Eine neue Eiszeit mit dem IFX-14!*

Hallo miteinander!

  In meinem frisch eingetroffenen Big Case A70B von Lian Li sieht es derzeit ziemlich leer aus. Alles eingebaut und trotzdem Platz ohne Ende! Wenn ich in das Case hereinrufe glaube ich fast ein Echo zu hören!  Und was kann man mit soviel Platz anfangen? 
  Richtig! Man installiert einen Kühler mit den Ausmaßen eines Thermalright IFX-14! Da ist sogar genug Platz zur Installation des Sockelkühlers!

  Dieses gigantische Raumangebot in Kombination mit meinem E8400 der derzeit auf 3,4 GHz. mit dem boxed Kühler von Intel laufen muß, prädestiniert mich eigentlich zu einem Tester des IFX-14 von Thermalright! 

  Mein System ist kein High End Computer, sondern ein PC mit dem sich meines Erachtens viele User des Forums vergleichen können.

  Intel E8400
  Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4
  Gainward Bliss 8800 GTS (G92)
  Mushkin 4 GB DDR2 1000


  Ich möchte für die anderen User des Forums und für mich herausfinden, wie der IFX-14 sowohl passiv als auch aktiv meinen E8400 zu Höchstleistungen treibt! Besonders gespannnt bin ich auf den Vergleich mit und ohne Sockelkühler. Interessiert bin ich auch an der Wirkung der Hochleistungsturbine von Delta Electronics! Die 4000 U/min werden wohl eine neue Eiszeit in meinem Case hervorrufen!

  Die Grundvorraussetzungen erfülle ich selbstverständlich auch!

  -Ich bin im Besitz einer anständigen Kamera und auch durchaus in der Lage diese auch zu benutzen.
  -Ich habe keine zwei linken Hände, was durchaus von Vorteil ist bei der Installation.
  -Ich beherrsche die deutsche Sprache in Wort und Schrift
  -Zur Temperaturmessung steht mir sowohl die nötige Software als auch ein Infrarotthermometer zur Verfügung.
  -Hinzukommt noch eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung, mit der ich das gesammte Drehzahlband untersuchen kann.
  -Möglichkeit zur Installation des IFX-14 in einem zweiten System 

  Abschließend bleibt mir da nur zu sagen:

*Habt Erbarmen und erlöst meinen E8400 von seinem Boxed Kühler! 




*


----------



## teh kakajwow (4. April 2008)

Guten Tag!
Hiermit möchte ich mich, wie die vielen Anderen vor mir, für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben. Im Internet und in vielen Fachzeitschriften (auch PCGH 12/07) wurde der Kühler zum Top-Produkt gekürt. Es scheint zur Zeit keinen beseren Luftkühler zu geben, daher interessiert mich der Thermalright besonders. Ich bastel' sehr gerne an  PCs herum und besitze mehrere Lüftkühler und auch Wasserkühlungen, also sind Vergleiche mit anderen Lösungen kein Problem. Besonders großen Wert lege ich auf eine geringe Lautstärke, bei hoher Kühlleistung. Dies scheint laut dem Test in der PC Games Hardware 12/07 auch der Fall zu sein, ein entsprechend guter Lüfter vorausgesetzt. Gute Lüfter habe ich auch da. (Yate Loonys, Sythe S-Flex und Aerocool Turbine um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen). Ein Test der mir aber sehr wichtig ist, wie der Kühler sich auf geköpften CPUs verhält, da der Kühler ja eine gewölbte Auflage-Fläche hat. Ausserdem werde ich, falls ich den IFX-14 bekomme, den Kühler nicht nur mit verschiedenen Lüftern (Größe, Drehzahl, Lager) Testen, sondern auch die Kompatibilität mit aktuellen und älteren Mainboards und Gehäuse sowie, wenn möglich, auch Prozessor Sockel. Bei den Kompatibilitäts- und Leistungstests wird auch der Zusatzkühler (HR-10) ausführlich unter die Lupe genommen.
Zeit und Digitalkamera sind vorhanden und die Lust auf den Kühlertest ist sehr sehr groß.
MFG
kakajwow


----------



## Venominus (5. April 2008)

Moin Freunde, hier mal mein "Vorabtest" Über den Kühler

Die Kühlleistung ist Wahrscheinlich das beste was es an LuftKühler gibt, aber, mit 2x120mm Lüftern steht der Kühler über den Slots für die Speicher und je nach Board auch über der Northbridge (auch ohne Lüfter) und kann zb. in meinem Fall nicht Verbaut werden, da Northbridge Lüfter (Board XFX 780i SLI) und Speicher (OZC Reaper mit Heatpipe) einfach im weg sind. 
Keine Chance...
auch der Kleine Zusatzkühler geht nicht drauf da Netzteil im Weg...
ein Kumpel hat ihn Jetzt auf in seinem PC, mit ach und krach...

Wer sich das Ding kauft muss erst mal gründlich nachmessen...

Ach so, noch was... die Klammern für die Lüfterhalterung sind der Gröste mist, Wackeln und halten den Lüfter mehr Schlecht wie Recht und im falle eines Lüfterwechsel, nur mit 2 Mann durchzuführen iss ne Fummelarbeit und sowas von Billig gemacht, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen...
einen Lüfter am Seitendeckel kann man, wenn vorhanden, auch gleich abschrauben sonnst geht die Seitenwand auch nicht mehr drauf und das war schon ein Extrem Breites Gehäuse mit 120er Lüftern auf der Oberseite...

Ich empfehle die Finger von dem Ding zu lassen...

zum Display Test stelle ich mich aber gerne zur verfügung...

Gruß Walter


----------



## 3DGamer (5. April 2008)

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest.
Ich denke das ich alle Bedingungen erfülle und würde sehr gerne ein Review über den Kühler schreiben.


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. April 2008)

Hallo,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den genannten kühler als Testperson bewerben, da ich  im moment sehr an meinem Prozessor am übertakten bin, und möchte auch mal gerne wissen, was der Kühler so alles drauf hat.

Mit Freundlich Grüßen

Pascal Hachem

emm... ich hatte noch vergessen welche hardware sorry

also:

Prozessor: Intel Core2Duo E6400 2x2.13Ghz@2x3.2Ghz 
Board: Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6
Ram: 2x1GB G-skill PC2-6400 2GBNQ


ja das war eigentlich das wichtigste!

und um aus meinem prozessor noch mehr rauszuholen reicht leider mein kühler nicht aus ( Arctic Freezer 7Pro )

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich nachher einen umfangreichen testbericht schreiben darf !!

ach und nochwas, alles teilnahmebedingungen sind in jedem falle erfüllt!


----------



## E-K (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

würde gern den fetten Kühler testen. Hab das unten stehende System, der jetzige Kühler Coolermaster TX kommt bei der BE mit 1,35V ins Schwitzen, unter Last ca. 50°C. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob man den IFX-14 auch passiv betreiben kann. Ich kenne mich mit sämtlichen Tools zum Übertakten und Überwachen aus. Ich würde viele Fotos mit meiner Canon 300D machen und mir einige Tests einfallen lassen.

mfg E-K.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2008)

Dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.
Meine Ausrichtung geht eher auf den Silentzweig.
Wenn ihr dem Link in meiner Sig folgt,werdet ihr sehen daß ich erst zufrieden bin wenn man nichts mehr hört.
Die Herausforderung dabei ist trotzdem immer soviel Leistung wie möglich aus der Hardware zu holen.
Der IFX-14 wäre in meinem Rechner das ideale Versuchskaninchen um mich näher an die 3Ghz-Marke bei absoluter Stille zu bringen.

Auf der anderen Seite benche ich auch gerne.
Bis jetzt bin an der 100% Marke für meinen E4300 gescheitert und auch die 17Sek sind noch nicht gefallen.Vielleicht klappt es ja mit der richtigen Kühlung.


----------



## SmokyCase (8. April 2008)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH(X)-Team

Hiermit möchte ich mich, wie viele andere auch, für den Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich oder stimme diesen zu.

Ich würde ihn gerne auf die Kühlleistung (wer hätte es gedacht ) und auch Lautstärke testen. Da mein PC schon sehr stark auf silent ausgelegt ist, muss er sich auch im Passivbetrieb recht gut schlagen und die CPU möglichst gut kühlen.

Mir stehen die beiden Intel CPUs E4300 und Q6600 mit G0 Stepping zum Testen zur Verfügung. Letzterer wird beim übertakten jenseits der 3,0 GHz bis zu 70°C (Core) warm , wodurch bei 3,0GHz leider Schluss ist. Hierbei denke ich, dass die CPU noch einiges an Potenzial entfalten kann. Montiert wird der Kühler auf einem P5N-E SLI. Die restliche Hardware könnt Ihr in meinem Link in der Signatur auslesen. 

Lüfter, die man auf dem Thermalright IFX-14 montieren kann, habe ich natürlich auch, nur nicht den hammer Lüfter, welcher in dem Video auf DVD ausführlich getestet wurde. 

Des weiteren kann ich dann einen Vergleichstest mit dem recht oft verbauten Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro aufstellen. Als Wärmeleitpaste kann ich hierbei die recht gute Arctic Cooling MX-2 verwenden, welche auch von der PCGH Redaktion empfohlen wird.

Entsprechende Erfahrung im zusammenbauen von CPU-Kühler und CPU auf dem MB sowie entsprechende Kenntnisse zum auslesen der Temperaturen, belasten der CPU Kerne,  habe ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Fifadoc (9. April 2008)

Hiermit bewerbe mich für den Lesertest des *Thermalright IFX-14*, 

Momentan läuft in meinem System eine WaKü, die meinen E6750 auch bei 3,6Ghz auf 50° kühlt.
Ich würde testen, ob der vielgelobte IFX-14 ein ähnliches Ergebnis erziehlen kann. Ebenso würde ich testen, ob der Kühler Problemlos in mein NZXT Alpha Case passt. Ebenso hätte ich noch eine älteres LianLi Gehäuse mit einem D805, der sich aufgrund der hohen abwärme gut zum Vergleichstest eignen würde.
Ansonsten würd ich noch testen, wie sich der Kühler passiv schlägt und wie weit der Rechner dann noch OC fähig ist.

Die Vorraussetzungen erfülle ich natürlich.

teh Fifa


----------



## fufi (11. April 2008)

Hallo PCGHE Crew,

  hiermit Bewerbe ich mich bei dem Lesertest des *Thermalright IFX-14.*
  Den IFX-14 würde ich auf mein folgendes System testen:
*Intel Core 2 Duo E8400*
*MSI Neo2-FR*
*2GB DDR2 Corsair*
*Asus 8800GT 512mb*
*Lian Li PC7 SE III*

  Ich bin seit dem ich die CPU besitze auf der suche nach einem guten Kühler, zur Zeit besitze ich noch den Intel-Boxed Kühler.  
  Nach langem hin und her, sind meine Favoriten die beiden CPU-Kühler Ultra-120 eXtreme und IFX-14 von Thermalright. Leider konnte ich mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob der teurere IFX-14 sich lohnt. 
  Deshalb kommt mir der Test sehr gelegen!

  Um möglichst vielen Lesern anzusprechen, würde ich den CPU-Kühler in verschiedenen Situationen testen von Passiv bis Aktiv(3Lüfter) Bspw.:
*Windows Idle*
*Verschiedene Spiele (Crysis, UT2008, CoD4, World of Warcraft etc..)*
*   Benchtests
  Stresstest 
  Video Render
  und natürlich beim OC
  uvm.*

  Des Weiteren würde ich noch den Einbau, Lautstärke und den HR-10 kommentieren.

  Eine gute Digicam steht mir ebenfalls zur Verfügung.

  MfG fufi


----------



## butter_milch (12. April 2008)

Für mein neues System wäre der IFX-14 sowieso der Kühler meiner Wahl gewesen.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2008)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest zum Thermalright IFX-14 bewerben. Ich kann auf verschiedensten Plattformen und in verschiedenen Gehäusen testen (S939, 775, 478, AM2 uvm; Thermaltake Xaser IV, Thermaltake Shark, Thermaltake Mambo, Billig-Gehäuse von MS-TECH, uvm). Fasst alle Systeme sind übertaktet. Ausserdem werde ich sicher ausprobieren welchen unterschied die Verschiedenen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten bringen (sowohl Leistungstechnisch wie auch von der Geräuschkulisse her). Digitale Bilder kann ich auch machen und natürlich bin ich motiviert bis in die Haarspitzen.


----------



## beddua (13. April 2008)

Sehr geliebter Redaktor
Ich wurde den Thermalright IFX-14 gerne testen um herauszufinden was mit einer luku das maximum ist.Ich hate hier ein Asus commando mit ein e6300 und einen q6600.Ich konnte es auf silence testen>Lufter mit 400 u/min und auf kuhlung mit den deltas .
Ich hab hier ne 6 mp cam um fotos zu machen


----------



## Pahi (13. April 2008)

Hallo 

Ich möchte mich auch bewerben.
Ich besitze zurzeit einen Q6600 der auf 2,4 Ghz getaktet ist.. ich möchte aber gerne auf 3,2 Ghz kommen. aber das schafft mein derzeitiger Kühler nicht.
Da ich das Maximum bei ner Luftkühlung rausholen möchte.
Ich kann digitale bilder machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Patrick Hirth


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2008)

Servus, hiermit möchte ich mich für den Kühlertest des IFX-14 von Thermaltake bewerben.

Vorrangig werde ich natürlich den Kühler als CPU-Kühler einsetzen, und möchte damit meinen Q6600 kühlen , welcher im folgenden System arbeitet: 

Maximus Formula se
Mushkine 2x2GB - 1066 5-5-5-12
Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX
Enermax Infiniti 650W

Aber auch auf anderen Systemen werde ich ihn laufen lassen  (P4 3,0ghz , E4500).
Sollte der bestellte Q9450 rechtzeitig eintreffen würde dieser zusätzlich getestet.

Den Thermaltake werde ich gegen 2 CPU-Kühler von Scythe anteten lassen, zum einen den Scythe Ninja und zum andern  den Scythe Mugen, mit welchen er sich in Verschiedenen Disziplinen messen muss, z.B. OC, Passivbetrieb, verschiedenen Lüfterkonfigurationen von 600-4000 u/min, Zusatzkühler usw. .


----------



## Letni (13. April 2008)

Liebes PC Games Hardware eXtreme  Team,

 hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test des *Thermalright **IFX-14*  bewerben.




 Sehr gerne würde ich den den IFX-14 auf Herz und Nieren testen! Dazu gehört für mich sowohl der Betrieb mit verschiedenen Spannungen und verschiedenen Lüftern, als auch der komplett passive Betrieb. Gesonderte Aufmerksamkeit würde ich auch dem zusätzlichen Sockelkühler zukommen lassen, da ich mir derzeit nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, dass dieser zu  besseren Temperaturen führt. Gerne lasse ich mich natürlich vom Gegenteil überzeugen...

 Ebenfalls für interessant halte ich die immense Größe des Kühler-Bolliden. Dabei stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie viel Platz der Thermalright letztendlich im PC-Gehäuse einnimmt und ob er mit seinen bulligen Maßen mit den restlichen Komponenten und Bauteilen, wie zum Beispiel dem Northbridge-Kühler, kollidiert oder sie gar verdeckt. Letztendlich wird natürlich auch ein Augenmerk auf den Einbau gelegt, der sich durch die Ausmaße eventuell als schwierig erweisen könnte.



 Als Testsystem steht ein E6750 (bald aber vermutlich schon ein Quad a la Q6600 oder Q9450) gekoppelt mit einem Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 zur Verfügung. Dazu sollte noch gesagt werden, dass der E6750 mit bis zu 3,6 GHz befeuert werden kann...wer weiß, vielleicht ist mit einem neuen IFX-14 sogar noch mehr drin!? 

 Selbstverständlich kein Test ohne Vergleich mit einem anderen Kühler. Hierfür steht der derzeit in meinem System verbaute Scythe Mine zur Verfügung, der sowohl durch seine Größe, als auch Kühlleistung, zu überzeugen weiß.



 Dass der Testbericht mit Bildern versehen wird, versteht sich natürlich von selbst, ebenso wie, dass der Test in einer angemessenen Sprache verfasst wird!



 Viel Glück allen und noch einen schönen Sonntagabend,
 Letni


----------



## Mayday21 (14. April 2008)

Oh, schade. Hab diesen Ausschreibung leider jetzt erst gesehen.
Hätte mich gerne auch um den Test dieses Monsters beworben. Wäre interessant gewesen, ob ich meine damalige Kaufentscheidung, den HR-01 PLUS dem IFX-14 aus Platz und Gewichtsgründen vorzuziehen, bereut oder gerechtfertigt gesehen hätte.


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. April 2008)

*GESCHLOSSEN*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> GESCHLOSSEN


 ist relativ...

Darf ich fragen, wann denn die Gewinner bekanntgegeben werden?


----------



## xQlusive (17. April 2008)

schätzungsweise bald, siehe alphacool lcd thread...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

eigentlich hab ich ja Zeit und bin einfach nur aufgeregt....


----------



## Letni (22. April 2008)

Jetzt dachte ich eben: "Gratulieren wir doch mal den glücklichen Testern!"

...aber hier wurden ja noch gar keine Tester bestimmt?! Oder steht das ganze in einem anderen Thread? 


Liebe Grüße, Letni


----------



## Malkav85 (22. April 2008)

"Gut Ding will Weile haben"


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (23. April 2008)

stimmt schon, aber es ist trozdem ein bischen komisch das es noch keine Bekanntgabe gibt für die Auserwählten.


----------



## Henner (23. April 2008)

Leider verzögert sich die Bekanntgabe - das neue Heft muss fertig werden...  Dauert aber nicht mehr lang, keine Sorge.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. April 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Leider verzögert sich die Bekanntgabe - das neue Heft muss fertig werden...  Dauert aber nicht mehr lang, keine Sorge.



ihr machts aber spannend, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und laufe die ganze Zeit im Kreis herum^^

Na dann viel Spaß beim Heft Fertigstellen 

MFG


----------



## Monsterclock (23. April 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ihr machts aber spannend, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und laufe die ganze Zeit im Kreis herum^^



du auch?


----------



## Letni (23. April 2008)

Ich würde das zu gern einmal sehen, wie die ganze Redaktion durch die Gegend wuselt und wild rumtestet, sodass noch alles rechtzeitig fertig wird und wir ein schöne neue Ausgabe erhalten...


----------



## Newfragger (23. April 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ihr machts aber spannend, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und laufe die ganze Zeit im Kreis herum^^
> 
> Na dann viel Spaß beim Heft Fertigstellen
> 
> MFG





Monsterclock schrieb:


> du auch?



In meinem Teppich ist schon ne Furche


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (23. April 2008)

jo Heft geht vor, bin schon ganz gespannt aufs neue XD


----------



## HamburgerJungs (25. April 2008)

pcfreak_T92 schrieb:


> jo Heft geht vor, bin schon ganz gespannt aufs neue XD



Dito !
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den 64 Bit Praxistest. Das is quasi ne Kaufentscheidung für mich.


----------



## Henner (28. April 2008)

Moin!

Es ist vollbracht - das Los hat entschieden und aus unserer Vorauswahl die vier Tester gewählt. Durch die Mangel nehmen dürfen den IFX-14 samt Lüftern:

*Abaddon
Sk1ll3r
Thornscape
teh kakajwow*

Viel Spaß beim Testen, wir sind auf Eure Experimente gespannt!


----------



## Letni (28. April 2008)

Gratulation an die glücklichen Tester!
Ich freu mich schon auf euren Bericht. Vielleicht wird der IFX-14 dann auch mein Neuer.


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. April 2008)

Joa... Glückwunsch den Gewinnern!
Hoffe auf 4 tolle Tests!


----------



## Fifadoc (28. April 2008)

gz den testern,
hoffe auch auf schöne tests und viele aufschlussreiche Bilder


----------



## Sk1ll3r (28. April 2008)

Vielen Dank! 

Hab grade erstmal Laut "JAAA" gebrüllt


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. April 2008)

pff, dann muss ich mir ja doch einen neuen Kühler kaufen...
Hey, Glückwunsch an die Tester und ich warte auf gute Tests.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (28. April 2008)

nen glückwunsch an die tester hoffe es werden schöne tests


----------



## teh kakajwow (28. April 2008)

Was für eine Nachricht! *Jippeeeee* 
Also nach einem langen, anstrengendem Tag sowas zu hören ist... (unbeschreiblich).
Ich werde viel Spaß beim Testen haben, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Wahl!
MFG
kakajwow


----------



## Abaddon (29. April 2008)

Ebenfalls danke - ich freue mich auf's testen !


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2008)

Ich freue mich schon, dem IFX mal so richtig einzuheizen! Ich bedanke mich! 
Bin mal gespannt, wie er sich so gegen boxed und WaKü durchsetzen kann.


----------



## maGic (13. September 2008)

Ich besitzt IFX 14 seit montag und kurze test gemacht, die kühlleistung ist ordentlich,
in Passive Kühlung zeigt kurz nach start A64x2 5000 BE 26 grad und nach 2 Minuten nur 28 Grad


----------

